# Animal Crossing Pocket Camp comes to Smart devices in November



## Jiehfeng (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm actually curious and excited to see how this goes.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 25, 2017)

This looks like a watered down Animal Crossing... real game inbound?


----------



## MiiJack (Oct 25, 2017)

This give me the feeling of Happy Home Designer, I hope it's not too grindy.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2017)

That looks...absolutely terrible.
They could've done a lot with a more traditional AC style. Living in a town with your friends? Customizing a house and making it bigger? Sounds way better than this crap. Hell, sounds better for their wallets too.


----------



## MiiJack (Oct 25, 2017)

Now I have a question, will this be an online only AC, like Mario Run?


----------



## tri_fin (Oct 25, 2017)

Was so hoping for a new Animal Crossing game on Switch or 3ds!

I guess if it was good then fine on a phone but inside I know it's just a cash grinder and that makes me sad! Not because of the cash but that it will be compromised  - designed to make money 'as well' / 'rather than' play well. And I want it for my 3ds or switch - I did buy them to play Nintendo games! haha.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Oct 25, 2017)

I didnt even need to see this to know it's going to suck.
Also mobile controls yey. /s


----------



## tri_fin (Oct 25, 2017)

MiiJack said:


> Now I have a question, will this be an online only AC, like Mario Run?




I might be one of the only people in the west but I have NO signal at home. Nada. And I can nearly see a mobile phone mast. Go figure that people.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 25, 2017)

MiiJack said:


> Now I have a question, will this be an online only AC, like Mario Run?


Probably since the furniture crafting uses the real world clock. I assume the game will have in-app purchases to speed that up.


----------



## Kawaii (Oct 25, 2017)

Its already available:

https://twitter.com/NinDailyNews/status/923081671766953984


----------



## linuxares (Oct 25, 2017)

Kawaii said:


> Its already available:
> 
> https://twitter.com/NinDailyNews/status/923081671766953984


However the only country that is available in the list is Australia.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 25, 2017)

Kawaii said:


> Its already available:
> 
> https://twitter.com/NinDailyNews/status/923081671766953984


Only in Australia with a link to the dumped APK. You should be careful of downloading APKs early. We don't know if Nintendo will ban early users outside of the regions the game is officially available in. They could decide to blacklist IPs outside a certain country, or ban people from unsupported countries. It all depends on their user agreement.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2017)

I was hoping for a dating sim 
One day, my sweet Ankha, one day we will be together.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 25, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Only in Australia with a link to the dumped APK. You should be careful of downloading APKs early. We don't know if Nintendo will ban early users outside of the regions the game is officially available in. They could decide to blacklist IPs outside a certain country, or ban people from unsupported countries. It all depends on their user agreement.


I read the user agreement. I saw nothing about it. I will re-read it again.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 25, 2017)

linuxares said:


> I read the user agreement. I saw nothing about it. I will re-read it again.


If they say that they reserve the right to ban users at their discretion then they may still do it as well.


----------



## MiiJack (Oct 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I was hoping for a dating sim
> One day, my sweet Ankha, one day we will be together.


Family Friendly Activated. That's not happening, unless it changes its rating to Teen.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 25, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> If they say that they reserve the right to ban users at their discretion then they may still do it as well.


They don't. They have no such clause in the agreement. Only thing they can do is to terminate it. But you can already buy in-game purchases. Also, don't link your Nintendo ID. What they most can do now is to block the use of the app.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2017)

MiiJack said:


> Family Friendly Activated. That's not happening, unless it changes its rating to Teen.


*One day, my sweet Ankha, one day we will be together.*


----------



## xfxmrl (Oct 25, 2017)

MiiJack said:


> Now I have a question, will this be an online only AC, like Mario Run?


"An internet connection is required to play Animal Crossing Pocket Camp. This application is free to download and offers some optional in-app purchases" it's written in the end of trailer.


----------



## Stephano (Oct 25, 2017)

xfxmrl said:


> "An internet connection is required to play Animal Crossing Pocket Camp. This application is free to download and offers some optional in-app purchases" it's written in the end of trailer.


So much for going camping with it I guess


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Oct 25, 2017)

APK is available


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well, I know what my mom will be playing for the next year or so...


----------



## Stephano (Oct 25, 2017)

jumpman17 said:


> Well, I know what my mom will be playing for the next year or so...


It's better than Candy Crush... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

Damn someone already has the .apk for it


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yup. Been playing it for a few minutes. Kinda neat.


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

gamefan5 said:


> Yup. Been playing it for a few minutes. Kinda neat.


it dont want to install for me._.


----------



## SLiV3R (Oct 25, 2017)

looks ok. I will download it. Try it.


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> it dont want to install for me._.


nope now it is


----------



## Owenge (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 25, 2017)

Been playing it for the last hour and it' aactually much better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Owenge (Oct 25, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> Been playing it for the last hour and it' aactually much better than I thought it was going to be.


How does it handle?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 25, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Only in Australia with a link to the dumped APK. You should be careful of downloading APKs early. We don't know if Nintendo will ban early users outside of the regions the game is officially available in. They could decide to blacklist IPs outside a certain country, or ban people from unsupported countries. It all depends on their user agreement.


they didn't for miitomo


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 25, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> they didn't for miitomo


Did Miitomo have a gradual release though?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 25, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Did Miitomo have a gradual release though?


only jp was available at first, which is when I made my jp Nintendo account that I use on my switch for jp games today


----------



## TLOZmaster (Oct 25, 2017)

Does anyone know how to play in the United States? I've tried a VPN but it crashes after KK slider/gives an error and then kicks me out.


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

Does someone now how to fix this
A communication error has occured
Please try again later.
Support code:
(802-5808)


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> Does someone now how to fix this
> A communication error has occured
> Please try again later.
> Support code:
> (802-5808)


no one?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 25, 2017)

rip, I haven't gotten past the title screen yet due to lazyness but it seems noone else can even get in, wondering if this is even worth my time atm


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 25, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> rip, I haven't gotten past the title screen yet due to lazyness but it seems noone else can even get in, wondering if this is even worth my time atm


Well it works fine from me and I am the other side of the world from Australia lol.


----------



## Dogenberg (Oct 25, 2017)

For me it crashes randomly (more like closes since it doesn't say anything like "the app stopped working") when i can get through it gives me an error (i think it was 802-5874) the first time was while loading the intro (after the character editor) after some tries i've been able to get to the name selection to get the same error after hitting ok, if i search the error the only result is another code about mario run, i'm using a oneplus one with lineage OS (android 7)

EDIT: still doesn't work but now it gives a different error code (802-5374)


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

It just dont want...


----------



## Victlebum (Oct 25, 2017)

Dogenberg said:


> For me it crashes randomly (more like closes since it doesn't say anything like "the app stopped working") when i can get through it gives me an error (i think it was 802-5874) the first time was while loading the intro (after the character editor) after some tries i've been able to get to the name selection to get the same error after hitting ok, if i search the error the only result is another code about mario run, i'm using a oneplus one with lineage OS (android 7)



I'm getting the same problem using a Redmi Note 3 Pro, also with LineageOS.
I know I can't play Super Mario Run on LineageOS, but I'm pretty sure I could if I were running the official Xiaomi ROM. Perhaps there is some kind of _patch_ for LineageOS, made for Mario Run, that could solve the problem for AC? I'm going to do a little research about that.
But please let us know if you find something out.


----------



## Viri (Oct 25, 2017)

xfxmrl said:


> "and offers some optional in-app purchases"





Spoiler


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

Game is not reachable
Too many communication errors


----------



## Traiver (Oct 25, 2017)

Available in the AU AppStore too


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

Traiver said:


> Available in the AU AppStore too
> 
> View attachment 104008


game doesn´t even want to load cause communications


----------



## Traiver (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> game doesn´t even want to load cause communications


Can't tell, it's working fine here


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

Traiver said:


> Can't tell, it's working fine here


im just in the title screen press every minute and get communication error with support code 802-5808


----------



## Traiver (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> im just in the title screen press every minute and get communication error with support code 802-5808


Maybe the game is root detected, so it won't run then. Otherwise it could be an overload of server requests


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

Traiver said:


> Maybe the game is root detected, so it won't run then. Otherwise it could be an overload of server requests


i rooted my phone
is that a problem?
everything on my phone working fine...


----------



## Traiver (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> i rooted my phone
> is that a problem?
> everything on my phone working fine...


Yes, that could be of course a problem


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

Traiver said:


> Yes, that could be of course a problem


How can i unroot it?


----------



## Traiver (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> How can i unroot it?


I don't know, I'm on iOS and the last time I used android, was 5 years ago...


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

Traiver said:


> I don't know, I'm on iOS and the last time I used android, was 5 years ago...


im gonna found a way
i tell you if it works then


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> How can i unroot it?


Restore to stock. Actually there was a way to remove the root files without having to reset. Used to be in the app.


----------



## ItsKipz (Oct 25, 2017)

tbh, this game looks really good for mobile. Plus, some of the stuff we saw in the Direct could be neat for new features in Animal Crossing Switch.


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> im gonna found a way
> i tell you if it works then


I tried to uninstall root and it still dont work._.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 25, 2017)

works, cool


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

Dogenberg said:


> For me it crashes randomly (more like closes since it doesn't say anything like "the app stopped working") when i can get through it gives me an error (i think it was 802-5874) the first time was while loading the intro (after the character editor) after some tries i've been able to get to the name selection to get the same error after hitting ok, if i search the error the only result is another code about mario run, i'm using a oneplus one with lineage OS (android 7)
> 
> EDIT: still doesn't work but now it gives a different error code (802-5374)





Victlebum said:


> I'm getting the same problem using a Redmi Note 3 Pro, also with LineageOS.
> I know I can't play Super Mario Run on LineageOS, but I'm pretty sure I could if I were running the official Xiaomi ROM. Perhaps there is some kind of _patch_ for LineageOS, made for Mario Run, that could solve the problem for AC? I'm going to do a little research about that.
> But please let us know if you find something out.





YTElias said:


> im just in the title screen press every minute and get communication error with support code 802-5808


i assume this game is like mario run, if it detects root, it will give you an error or just force close. you can use magisk to hide your root if you want, that's what i did for mario run and working on getting it set up for this game

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



YTElias said:


> I tried to uninstall root and it still dont work._.


don't uninstall root, just use magisk


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i assume this game is like mario run, if it detects root, it will give you an error or just force close. you can use magisk to hide your root if you want, that's what i did for mario run and working on getting it set up for this game
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Where can i download it?


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> Where can i download it?


https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445


Is the Magisk Manager ok?


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> Is the Magisk Manager ok?


yep, just set it up, go to magisk hide, and tick animal crossing


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> yep, just set it up, go to magisk hide, and tick animal crossing


I clicked on hide magisk
the app unhide magisk was installed
i start animal crossing
still the same thing


----------



## zSyntex (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> I clicked on hide magisk
> the app unhide magisk was installed
> i start animal crossing
> still the same thing


The problem was the SafetyCheck scan, that in rooted devices is violated. In addiction of this, the game was release only in Australia.
SafetyCheck (and Region soft release) + rooted devices = unable to play
Magisk has a SafetyCheck tab, go there and check for it


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> I clicked on hide magisk
> the app unhide magisk was installed
> i start animal crossing
> still the same thing


ok, unhide magisk, and follow the instructions at the bottom of this page on how to hide root from apps

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zSyntex said:


> The problem was the SafetyCheck scan, that in rooted devices is violated. In addiction of this, the game was release only in Australia.
> SafetyCheck (and Region soft release) + rooted devices = unable to play
> Magisk has a SafetyCheck tab, go there and check for it


magisk can bypass safetynet


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> ok, unhide magisk, and follow the instructions at the bottom of this page on how to hide root from apps
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


ok now i do the flashing method
when this dont work i try the hide method

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



YTElias said:


> ok now i do the flashing method
> when this dont work i try the hide method


ok ok
i selected the animal crossing app from Magisk hide
what now?


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> ok now i do the flashing method
> when this dont work i try the hide method
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


it should run just fine


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> it should run just fine


everytime when i select an app and then hide magisk and start it the app is not selected


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> everytime when i select an app and then hide magisk and start it the app is not selected


go here  and skip to 4:20


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> go here  and skip to 4:20



so i do everything exactly like in the video but it still show me suport code 802-5808
But on my friend its working fine


----------



## Victlebum (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i assume this game is like mario run, if it detects root, it will give you an error or just force close. you can use magisk to hide your root if you want, that's what i did for mario run and working on getting it set up for this game
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I figured it out before reading your post, but thank you anyway!


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> so i do everything exactly like in the video but it still show me suport code 802-5808
> But on my friend its working fine


i don't know then...


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i don't know then...


someone already said its the servers
but on my friend he can restart and it still works(he dont have root)


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> someone already said its the servers
> but on my friend he can restart and it still works(he dont have root)


it works just fine for me and i'm rooted, so i have no idea what it is for you


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> it works just fine for me and i'm rooted, so i have no idea what it is for you


I selected the app
I use just for fun Magisk Core Only Mode
Magisk Hide is enabled
Systemless hosts is enabled
i just want to play Animal crossing


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> I selected the app
> I use just for fun Magisk Core Only Mode
> Magisk Hide is enabled
> Systemless hosts is enabled
> i just want to play Animal crossing


do you have other phones or can you use someone else's phone


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> do you have other phones or can you use someone else's phone


nah i only got this phone


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> nah i only got this phone


can you use a vpn and install it from google play?


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> can you use a vpn and install it from google play?


Google Play says my device is not supported


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> Google Play says my device is not supported


that's probably why it's throwing you an error


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> that's probably why it's throwing you an error


but when it can run the tutorial it can run the full game
so why must give me a error for this?


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> but when it can run the tutorial it can run the full game
> so why must give me a error for this?


i really don't know


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i really don't know


i try it with bluestacks
if it gives me the same thing im f*cked


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> i try it with bluestacks
> if it gives me the same thing im f*cked


and on bluestacks it gives me an error and crashed


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

*Issue #1 – A communication error has occured. Please try again later. [Support Code: 802-5808] (added on October 25th 2017)*

Devices impacted: Android-only
Cause: this issue seems to pop up if your phone is rooted, or using a non-stock ROM (regardless of root status)
Fix or workaround: no fix is available, as this is standard protection feature for Nintendo games on smart devices. As a workaround, you can use tools to bypass the security check (such as Magisk)


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

YTElias said:


> *Issue #1 – A communication error has occured. Please try again later. [Support Code: 802-5808] (added on October 25th 2017)*
> 
> Devices impacted: Android-only
> Cause: this issue seems to pop up if your phone is rooted, or using a non-stock ROM (regardless of root status)
> Fix or workaround: no fix is available, as this is standard protection feature for Nintendo games on smart devices. As a workaround, you can use tools to bypass the security check (such as Magisk)


where did you find that?


----------



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> where did you find that?


just search the supportcode lol


----------



## MasterLel (Oct 25, 2017)

Is the apk from the download link safe?


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 25, 2017)

MasterLel said:


> Is the apk from the download link safe?


theirs a apk on neogaf that's safe


----------



## Dogenberg (Oct 25, 2017)

just thought it could be lineage OS like super Mario run and it was, now with magisk it works like a charm

EDIT:thanks to everyone who replied even if i've found the solution myself


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 26, 2017)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 103960​_*Manage a Campsite in the First Mobile *_*Animal Crossing Game*
> 
> The next time you go camping, make sure to bring all the essentials: a tent, a sleeping bag, s’mores and, of course, the _Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp_ game. One of Nintendo’s most enduring franchises, _Animal Crossing_ allows players to live a whimsical life as they interact with a wide range of other animal characters brimming with personality, decorate and expand their home, and learn more about the community they are part of. In the first _Animal Crossing_ game for mobile devices, you can interact with animal friends, craft furniture items and gather resources while managing a campsite. _Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp_ launches on iOS- and Android-compatible mobile devices in late November.
> 
> ...




This looks like a stripped spinoff from HHD.
I'd get Terraria for mobiles to get the Classic AC Experience. NPCs can replace villagers. The old man at the mines can replace Tom Nook. Etc.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 26, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> This looks like a stripped spinoff from HHD.
> I'd get Terraria for mobiles to get the Classic AC Experience. NPCs can replace villagers. The old man at the mines can replace Tom Nook. Etc.


what's HHD?


----------



## froggestspirit (Oct 26, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> what's HHD?


Happy home designer. This game actually looks better than HHD


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 26, 2017)

froggestspirit said:


> Happy home designer. This game actually looks better than HHD


tbh, it's not to horrible for a free game so far from what I've played. 


Spoiler: rant



I'm still not intrested in happy home designer on 3ds, I would rather a slightly watered down version that's at a barable resolution then have to put up with the 240p shit that Nintendo won't stop pushing. if your gona keep pushing a dedicated handheld line Nintendo then finally cut of the 3ds and release and actually new handheld that has a decent screen to look at instead of this new3ds crap, ips, dps screens, neither of them fucking mater if the image looks like shit, I've enjoyed the 3ds plenty for years but it's time to stop


----------



## Garro (Oct 26, 2017)

Tbh the game has the same feeling as Super Mario Run, it's a nice game, but kinda lacking. I guess its an attempt to attract smartphones user into the main games of the franchise.

I will agree though, it's better than HHD, even if HHD had more features.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 26, 2017)

I bet it's super unoptimized on Android.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 26, 2017)

Called it. I knew it would be a pay to play.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 26, 2017)

I have the APK and booted the game. Right now It's only giving me the option to use Australia as a country of choice. Any word on whether we will be able to change this later on?


----------



## YTElias (Oct 26, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> I have the APK and booted the game. Right now It's only giving me the option to use Australia as a country of choice. Any word on whether we will be able to change this later on?


no


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 26, 2017)

YTElias said:


> no



OK. I'll wait for the US release


----------



## YTElias (Oct 26, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> OK. I'll wait for the US release


the funny thing is 
on every person its working(even on root)
and by me its not working xd


----------



## skeleanon (Oct 26, 2017)

YTElias said:


> the funny thing is
> on every person its working(even on root)
> and by me its not working xd


Did you try uninstalling AC and reinstalling? That works for me everytime the game gives me the error code


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 26, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> OK. I'll wait for the US release


you should be fine, if you look in the faq section of the game it says you can't change location if your connected to an nnid, so just don't connect an id till the us launch comes around and ya should be fine, I'm still poking around though

...the funny thing is that they quickly pulled the game from the Australian play store, it was acidentally put up so it looks Nintendo laked there own game this time around XD


----------



## YTElias (Oct 26, 2017)

Is it safe to pick up items from the mailbox?
last time i tried it it gives me the communication error lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 26, 2017)

YTElias said:


> Is it safe to pick up items from the mailbox?
> last time i tried it it gives me the communication error lol


ya


----------



## YTElias (Oct 26, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> ya


Hell no
now i picked it up and communication error
Now again ._.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 26, 2017)

YTElias said:


> Hell no
> now i picked it up and communication error
> Now again ._.


wtf -.- is your phone possesed or some shit? it's fine on my end


----------



## YTElias (Oct 26, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> wtf -.- is your phone possesed or some shit? it's fine on my end


my phone is rooted thats the problem
i can do now the story but cant pickup the mailbox
everything like invite villagers is working


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2017)

Haven't played HHD, so can't really compare to that. That said, it looks fine for a mobile game. It actually had more than I thought it would. I only hope that you can expand your campsite area because it looks kind of small.


----------



## aykay55 (Oct 27, 2017)

They still didn't explain how you move the villager/mayor/character/person, they explained *everything* but that.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 27, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> They still didn't explain how you move the villager/mayor/character/person, they explained *everything* but that.


they give you a short gist when you start the game, tap and hold where ya wana go, like the free roam sections in Mobious final Fantasy


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 27, 2017)

Too bad I probably won't be able to play this on me crappy smartphone. Maybe on pc?


----------



## Gon Freecss (Oct 27, 2017)

The APK has been uploaded to *The galaxy's most resilient bittorrent site* too, it work's fine for me.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 27, 2017)

Started playing last night. It's fun! I'll play some more along with my wife once we get or kid to bed tonight. The camping theme is a bit different but as far as Animal Crossing games go, this is a legit A.C. experience!


----------



## YTElias (Oct 27, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Started playing last night. It's fun! I'll play some more along with my wife once we get or kid to bed tonight. The camping theme is a bit different but as far as Animal Crossing games go, this is a legit A.C. experience!


Me too
im lvl 11 and cant stop playing


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 27, 2017)

Gon Freecss said:


> The APK has been uploaded to *The galaxy's most resilient bittorrent site* too, it work's fine for me.


are you talking about the bay?


----------



## pandavova (Oct 27, 2017)

You can get at easy at apkpure. Google for "apkpure animal crossing", i don't know if i am allowed to post the link here...


----------



## YTElias (Oct 27, 2017)

pandavova said:


> You can get at easy at apkpure. Google for "apkpure animal crossing", i don't know if i am allowed to post the link here...


no you are not allowed
On GBATemp only links in GBATemp no other


----------



## pandavova (Oct 27, 2017)

YTElias said:


> no you are not allowed
> On GBATemp only links in GBATemp no other


But is it fine what i did? Well i just know we dont allowed to name that iso site, so... If i made a error, please tell me...


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 28, 2017)

YTElias said:


> no you are not allowed
> On GBATemp only links in GBATemp no other


hay now, you can link to sites outside of gbatemp, just not to copyrighted stuff


----------



## LinksAsleeping (Oct 28, 2017)

This looks a lot better than I thought it would. I am looking forward to playing it!


----------



## pandavova (Oct 28, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> hay now, you can link to sites outside of gbatemp, just not to copyrighted stuff


That was clear, i just dont know if this is copyrighted.
(If it would be dumb, if other sites would be "blocked".)


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 28, 2017)

pandavova said:


> That was clear, i just dont know if this is copyrighted.
> (If it would be dumb, if other sites would be "blocked".)


well, it may be a free app but Nintendo copyrights there games nonthe less


----------



## AshleyCummings (Oct 28, 2017)

I am terrible at Grammar though I am trying to learn.



I acquired this from my AU iTunes account, I wasted 3 days playing it, buying into its Facade  ...

I got to Level 13 when the Facade started to fade.

For a freemium its ok.. I will admit that, but its a typical iOS game painted with a coating of Animal Crossing just to get people to play & potentially make Them money ..
You get a campsite to decorate (its small)
a Camper that you get to add a second story change the style and expand, your paying these motor people to upgrade (they remind me of pep boys) and in the end thy become your new loan people ...
Items we all know and love in AC are gonna be added in as limited time things for holidays and such (seriously Nintendo is nuts!)
Items take any where's from mere mins to HOURS to craft.. You can add more slots by using premium currency, you can speed these up with premium currency.
Amenities do the same they seem nothing more then overpriced Big things that only the villagers can use so far I have seen you can have 2.
There are new things like essences you need to level these Amenities Up or even craft things, you get these by doing quests, leveling.
steel, wood etc new stuff to collect so you can craft items yes you need items to craft anything.. a couch could require so much cotton or wood or steal...
There is a quarry that cost 20 premium leafs and its so not worth it.. I made 400 bells doing it .. I make more bells leveling up FOR FREE o.o...
Villagers can come to your small camp IF AND ONLY IF you have the full items they want, you want multiple villagers better squeeze in all the items they need or they wont come that's where the facade started to fade and i saw the joke of this game.
You can go around getting bugs, fish, shells not time limit they appear here and there, these are needed to to do quests to level up to build new things and then rinse and repeat, trees re-spawn fruit every 3 hours, that is not bad given real AC its days ..
You got batch fishing and batch bug catching with nets and honey that costs, you get free nets and honey here and there but the better ones need to use leaf tickets, the premium currency.
The premium currency can be earned in game everytime I leveled I acquired 10 leaf tickets and 1000 bells sometimes I got extra things like more market space etc..
This currency is used for speeding up things, putting more spaces in your personal market or the crafting area so u can sell or make more things..
Bells are the normal money you can easily earn you use these for lots, get you a new camper style or decor, some new items for your camp or inside your camper van, clothes etc.

Its wifi locked Nintendo will never make a offline game there to paranoid due to hacks, though Super Mario Run has a all level hack online for both Mobile OS's, so go figure that one out ...

All in all for die hard AC fans this is not great its amazing the first time you play, the first few days you are glued you belive its awesome but slowly you too will see through the facade especially if your coming from years of playing AC..
Though for a iOS and android user who is new or rarely plays AC or just loves freemiums, its one of the better freemiums out there you will spend a tad more time with it most likely...

I am not a Happy freemium player I tend to gripe about Wifi Locked freemiums I hit them hard I just don't see why they need wifi locks ..
Many I have seen go from wifi timer ridden online only freemium to paying for a offline iap version of it or heck a update that allows it to be offline, so it can be done.
It is sad that there will never truly be anything decent from Nintendo, when it comes from mobile everything is Online locked Freemium they see mobile users as ATM's Well this ATM is not opening her wallet to such a disgrace on the Animal Crossing name!!

Here is hoping a New Animal Crossing game comes to Switch or 3DS..
Then I will gladly open my wallet for now my wallet is gonna go to SIms 4 pets or heck another iOS game that is premium and worth spending money on!



I am truly sorry if I could of offended anyone with this I am a Animal Crossing Player I have played every Animal Crossing game besides the N64 one, and this mobile game is just sickening why would they do this..

**If you want to see video and such I have alot on my twitter @Jadenfire videos pictures etc**


----------



## Gon Freecss (Oct 28, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> are you talking about the bay?



Yeah


----------



## TheRenegadist (Oct 28, 2017)

They'd do so much better if they put their focus on a full fledged sequel for mobile devices instead of these small cash grabs like this and Mario Run.


----------



## YTElias (Oct 28, 2017)

TheRenegadist said:


> They'd do so much better if they put their focus on a full fledged sequel for mobile devices instead of these small cash grabs like this and Mario Run.


A full acnl with the same graphics would be a problem
First when they make it free no one buys acnl anymore cause on mobile its the same
and if they make it 44,99(standart acnl price) no one would buy it
And if you think about the storage something around 700+ mb 
Personally i like the app


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 28, 2017)

Its already leaked online if no one has mentioned yet


----------



## YTElias (Oct 28, 2017)

mech said:


> Its already leaked online if no one has mentioned yet


im level 14 already


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 28, 2017)

mech said:


> Its already leaked online if no one has mentioned yet


tbh, it's what talk in this thread is about now


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 28, 2017)

TheRenegadist said:


> They'd do so much better if they put their focus on a full fledged sequel for mobile devices instead of these small cash grabs like this and Mario Run.



I dont see how this game isnt like any full Animal Crossing game. Sure, you don't have one big village but that's not a bad design choice, just one that suits mobile. Aside from that, the core mechanics of Animal Crossing is here and that is what matters the most.


----------

